
This is How a Society Dies - tartoran
https://eand.co/this-is-how-a-society-dies-35bdc3c0b854
======
leemck
"A Society Dies..." is a touching piece of writing.

"Touching" here means a chill from the alone-ness and menace of death invoked.

I recently tried to analyze the rhetoric of the radio talk show listener
conservative I work for.

It turns out rhetorical analysis is harder to do than it looks, and you have
to plug away for several days before the fallacies and manipulative techniques
appear.

My sister died last week and she preceded her own death by developing a policy
of withdrawing from happy activities or thoughts. When I visited her a month
ago, she said no to every happy activity I proposed.

So here is a simple analysis: The writer of this article has taken pains to be
inaccessible to those who wish to engage in dialogue. By accident, he is a
member of the uncaring elite. To which I would say, what does "to care" mean?

------
Joe-Z
I think the author should do some trimming on this piece. With a little more
concise points and a healthier length this piece could be a bombshell. It
certainly describes the feelings I‘ve had for a while now very closely. As a
European and an Austrian especially the point about our leaders being idiots
for copying neo-liberal policy-making rings very true.

------
badpiece
What does the average Anglo-American aspire to be, do, have? To be rich,
powerful, careless, selfish, and dumb, now, mostly."

I hope this article is a joke

